# Crufts 2013 - Seeking entrants for Documentary



## RhianaM (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi there, are you competing at Crufts this year? 
I'm looking for completely dedicated and enthusiastic entrants (can be first-timers or very experienced) with big characters for a potential documentary which would follow the contributor in the few days prior to Crufts - getting ready for the show etc.

If you are interested, or know of anyone who might be, please contact Rhiana McDade at [email protected]

Many thanks, and best of luck to all competing this year!


----------



## Jemima Harrison (Oct 7, 2008)

The very best of luck with that...

Jemima


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Jemima Harrison said:


> The very best of luck with that...
> 
> Jemima


Surprising you popped up on this thread


----------



## PetsPalace (Jul 16, 2012)

I will be at Crufts, what are you looking for in particular?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2013)

hmm part 3 by any chance?


----------



## Jemima Harrison (Oct 7, 2008)

She's a film student by the look of it. Not one that knows there is already a C4 documentary doing the same thing.

Nought to do with me...

Jemima


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Jemima Harrison said:


> *She's a film student by the look of it.* Not one that knows there is already a C4 documentary doing the same thing.
> 
> Nought to do with me...
> 
> Jemima


what makes you say she is a film student? she has not mentioned this so how would you know?


----------



## Jemima Harrison (Oct 7, 2008)

Tsk... conspiracy theorists!

I googled her name...

Jemima


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

well sorry for asking a question!


----------



## RhianaM (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello! 

The fact that C4 are producing a similar doc makes no difference to me Jemima. This would potentially be for a graduate filming project, therefore my edeavour is to make a good, engaging short documentary; not compete for broadcast! 
Many thanks for your interest those who have emailed me. 
Simply looking for confident on camera contributors who are really enthusiastic. Contact me via email if this interests you! Early stages of ideas development. 

All the best!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Wish you luck with this Rhianna, be good to see the 'real' side put across


----------



## RhianaM (Jan 26, 2013)

Haha, thank you Tashi.


----------

